# Hog Ring Help



## dwolson (Nov 11, 2011)

I need some suggestions on a hog ring pliers that actually works.  I have been having problems with the rings crimping down tight enough.  I searched the forums and got a little info but I'm curious what others are using and what works. 

This is the one I use:








I use the smaller rings that LEM said are good for Summer Sausage but I still am not satisfied.  When I crimp down  the ends of the ring meet so I can't tighten it any more.  Inevitably, the ring is then too loose. 

I know this sounds like a minute problem but believe me it is really frustrating!! I do a lot of sausage and I like to pack the casings really tight.  Give me a professional crimp or give me death!!   :-p


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry I can't help out, those are on my christmas list.  Just want to see waht some of the other guys reply.  Can you tell me which one to avoid?


----------



## dwolson (Nov 11, 2011)

Not too sure yet.  I don't like the one I have right now (pictured).


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

dwolson said:


> Not too sure yet.  I don't like the one I have right now (pictured).


Hopefully some pro's chime in soon.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 11, 2011)

I Never used them.... Would like to know how they do myself... I always tie with butchers twine so never needed to try them

Good luck and dont forget to post some Qveiw

Happy smoking

Joe


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 11, 2011)

Try the link below for the c-ring pliers that we use in the rabbit industry for assembling cages. The model CRP has spring loaded handles that hold the ring in place once you have put it in the plier (very nice feature). You can also purchase stainless steel rings by the pound. These are by far the best pliers we have found anywhere. They can sometimes also be found at farm supply stores.

http://www.bassequipment.com/Home/Cage+Assembly+Tools/default.aspx

The tips of the rings bypass each other too for a tighter crimp.

Barry.


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 11, 2011)

I started with the same pliers and found them to be all but useless to make sausage. Heres a link to the one I use now. They work much better and can be used with one hand.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Spri...+ring+pliers&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

These are the one's we use & they work very well.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/29100springloadedpliers.aspx


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 11, 2011)

I used the one u r showing for years never had a problem.  Wrapped a rubber band around back of jaws so it would hold a ring.  I know have the cabelas one that u load, it doesnt always work right so i have kept the old on.  The ends of the ring bypass each other on mine always worked well just was lazy didnt like to reload all the time!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm with Joe (boykjo) on this one I have never used them I ise butcher twine and ie all of mine that need it.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 12, 2011)

I use the same one you showed in the pic with no problems. the ends of the ring should bypass each other not meet. Do your rings have a slight twist to them?

Like these that I get from LEM.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 12, 2011)

doctord1955 said:


> Wrapped a rubber band around back of jaws so it would hold a ring.


Brilliant!!!  Thanks for the idea doctord, I've dropped a few in my time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 12, 2011)

I use the manual one like Dan uses. Used to use the Weston automatic (garbage)

Never had any issues with the manual crimper and rings.


----------



## sprky (Feb 3, 2012)

I have never used hog rings for anything other then building tomato cages out of concrete re-mesh. I just used a small pair of channel lock pliers to close them. if the ends would meet I'd just squeeze a bit harder and they would slide over each other. don't know how the channel locks would work on the smaller hog rings.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2012)

I use 2 kinds. I do find the C rings work better at clamping the ends than the end caps do.


----------

